# Tìm hiểu những điều cần lưu ý khi mua đèn ngủ đọc sách



## gomsubaokhanh (7/1/22)

Việc đọc sách yêu cầu một không gian yên tĩnh, ánh sáng đầy đủ để tạo không gian thoải mái, thư thái nhất. Nếu là người yêu sự đọc, hãy đầu tư ngay một chiếc đèn ngủ đọc sách để bảo vệ đôi mắt khỏi các tật khúc xạ nhé!

Các lưu ý khi chọn mua đèn ngủ đọc sách
Để đảm bảo cả hai yếu tố thẩm mỹ và sức khỏe, khi mua đèn ngủ đọc sách, bạn nên chú ý những vấn đề sau:

Lựa chọn màu sắc ánh sáng hợp lý

Mỗi màu ánh sáng lại mang trong mình sứ mệnh riêng, đem đến các tác dụng khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, nếu không sử dụng hợp lý hoặc sử dụng không đúng hoàn cảnh, mục đích, ta không thể không kể đến những nhược điểm đi kèm.






Với đèn ngủ đọc sách, đặc thù của đèn là cần cung cấp lượng ánh sáng vừa đủ, màu sắc nhẹ nhàng để tạo cảm giác dễ chịu đồng thời không ảnh hưởng tới mắt.

Màu sắc ánh sáng cho đèn đọc sách được khuyên dùng là màu vàng nhẹ, gần với ánh sáng tự nhiên. Màu vàng có độ phản sáng vừa phải lên giấy giúp bạn dễ đọc sách và không bị mỏi mắt khi dùng trong thời gian dài.

Tuyệt đối không nên chọn đèn đọc sách phòng ngủ là những loại đèn có màu sắc lòe loẹt như đỏ, hồng, xanh, tím hay các loại đèn nhấp nháy, đèn đổi màu mới nổi gần đây. Những màu sắc này có ưu điểm là đem đến sự đặc biệt cho căn phòng của bạn. Tuy nhiên nếu dùng để đọc sách, về lâu dài, chúng sẽ ảnh hưởng xấu đến thị giác và thần kinh.

Cường độ sáng của đèn ngủ đọc sách

Cường độ sáng của đèn đọc sách liên quan đến diện tích không gian của cả căn phòng. Cường độ sáng của đèn cần phù hợp với ánh sáng tự nhiên sẵn có và cả không gian sống.

Cường độ ánh sáng vừa phải là tốt nhất, không cần sáng quá tạo cảm giác bị chói và cũng không nên tối quá khiến mắt phải tăng cường điều tiết trong quá trình đọc sách.

Kích thước của đèn ngủ đọc sách

Yếu tố kích thước của đèn đọc sách trang trí trong phòng ngủ liên quan nhiều hơn đến việc cân bằng thẩm mỹ cho toàn bộ không gian. Khi chọn đèn, bạn nên cân đối thích thước của chúng với vị trí mà chúng được xuất hiện.

Ví dụ như nếu đặt đèn ngủ trên bàn đọc sách, nên chọn các loại đèn ngủ để bàn có chiều cao, tinh chỉnh được độ sáng để nguồn sáng tập trung vào trang sách.

>>> Xem thêm: Các mẫu đèn ngủ đọc sách đẹp hiện đại nhất


----------

